# Who makes the best multi-function screwdriver?



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I like Picquic, the bits are awesome.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Lenox!:yes:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If such a critter existed, it would be the only one on the market.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Not Klein.
:shifty:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Best and multi function cannot exist in the same sentence.


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

Lenox...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

How about just using regular screwdrivers for once?

(the Wera multi ratcheter does look nice though)

I mean really.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

done

http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Bitholding-Screwdriver-Removable-Bayonet/dp/B001HSNHM2


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> How about just using regular screwdrivers for once?
> 
> (the Wera multi ratcheter does look nice though)
> 
> I mean really.


Because I only have to carry one screwdriver with at 10 n 1. Since everything has a different screw on it I can be more efficient by not having to look for the right screwdriver.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> done
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Bitholding-Screwdriver-Removable-Bayonet/dp/B001HSNHM2


I own it, and while I'll say it's pretty nice, the big collar can get in the way sometimes.

Overall, for the price, I'd say Klein's 10 in 1 does just fine.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I may be the only electrician who dosen't own a 10 in 1. I can reach in my pouch for my screwdrivers and my 5/16 and 1/4 inch nut drivers quick enough for me.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I may be the only electrician who dosen't own a 10 in 1. I can reach in my pouch for my screwdrivers and my 5/16 and 1/4 inch nut drivers quick enough for me.


JW, you need to QUIT carrying a pouch with everything in it. Your knees are going to hate you. I have those nut drivers and if I know I'm doing, say, ground screws in boxes I'll put it in my pocket but if I open a box and I just have my 10 n 1 I can still get the job done without having to pack a bunch of tools.


----------



## Triple Nickel (Jul 15, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I like Picquic, the bits are awesome.


Picquic is my Vote. The screw driver uses the long 1 1/2" bits so it fits in recessed breaker terminals. Bits work well in the cordless. Some models come w/ 1/4" and 5/16" nut capabilities. The bits don't get stuck in the screws like the klein 10 in one. The only draw back it is not made in the USA.
They make one model called the mariner that is Stainless steel :thumbup:.
I have found them at Lowels.

"E"


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

I use the Klein 11-1 and really like it.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> JW, you need to QUIT carrying a pouch with everything in it. Your knees are going to hate you. I have those nut drivers and if I know I'm doing, say, ground screws in boxes I'll put it in my pocket but if I open a box and I just have my 10 n 1 I can still get the job done without having to pack a bunch of tools.


 
Nah I carry mine and lay it down beside me. I have the long nut drivers and I'd lose the bits to the 10-in1.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

As of recent I've been carrying more tools in my pockets.

My back is tweaked, usually just discomfort, but every now and then I get pain.

I'll carry my pouch with me, and only put it on when the task requires, otherwise, it's in the pockets, or it's wrapped around the ladder I'm working off of.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I may be the only electrician who dosen't own a 10 in 1. I can reach in my pouch for my screwdrivers and my 5/16 and 1/4 inch nut drivers quick enough for me.


Same here, I have one but I found it. I wouldn't spend money on one. I just couldn't use it as a regular screw driver, all the switching bits bothers me plus there is no way it could replace drivers like my long 6" 3/16" flat head I use on IEC starters and stuff like that.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I use the Ideal 10 in 1. I love it, I have had no problems with it and it is plenty tough


----------



## Forrester28 (Sep 3, 2010)

bduerler said:


> I use the Ideal 10 in 1. I love it, I have had no problems with it and it is plenty tough


That's basically the same as the Klein, right?

That Picquic mentioned above looks pretty cool, it's a different design altogether.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Forrester28 said:


> That's basically the same as the Klein, right?
> 
> That Picquic mentioned above looks pretty cool, it's a different design altogether.


Yes and no. It looks like a klein except it has a gray rubber grip not a black one and its 100% USA made unlike the klein which is made "With US and Foreign Components." Also the tips on the Ideal last a lot longer than the klein and the built in nut drivers do not round off like kleins do. Ideals 10 in 1 is just better made and a whole hell of a lot stronger than kleins. Here is a pic of the 10 and 1 its the gray handled screwdriver.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

I just bought a picquic last week and have yet to try it. But everyone I talked to who has one loves them and they have held up very well. It feels good and is not too bulky like some other multibit drivers. And like the name, it is very quick changing bits.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

bduerler said:


> Yes and no. It looks like a klein except it has a gray rubber grip not a black one and its 100% USA made unlike the klein which is made "With US and Foreign Components." Also the tips on the Ideal last a lot longer than the klein and the built in nut drivers do not round off like kleins do. Ideals 10 in 1 is just better made and a whole hell of a lot stronger than kleins. Here is a pic of the 10 and 1 its the gray handled screwdriver.


That's a nice light simple set up... I like that.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

kawimudslinger said:


> That's a nice light simple set up... I like that.


Why thank you:thumbup:. Actually since 90% of what i do is Fire Alarm, Security Alarm, CCTV, Access Control, and Inter-comm work, that set up is almost all I need, however, if you have seen my tool bags on the Tool Bags Thread you would notice that there are a lot more tools that get used than most people think. That setup like I said will do 90% of what I do, but the big bag is in the truck if I need anything. You know the one thing that I have noticed is when I bring my big bag very rarely do I need anything from it but the day I dont bring it I need everything in the big SOB:laughing:. Actually that happened to me today. I got to a job and before you know it I am heading back to the shop to pick it up so I can work on Fire Extinguishers and Hood Suppression :laughing:


----------



## Forrester28 (Sep 3, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I like Picquic, the bits are awesome.


Do you have a good online source for these? I'd like to try one out.

Nevermind, I found them on Amazon for a good price.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bduerler said:


> Why thank you:thumbup:. Actually since 90% of what i do is Fire Alarm, Security Alarm, CCTV, Access Control, and Inter-comm work, that set up is almost all I need, however, if you have seen my tool bags on the Tool Bags Thread you would notice that there are a lot more tools that get used than most people think. That setup like I said will do 90% of what I do, but the big bag is in the truck if I need anything. You know the one thing that I have noticed is when I bring my big bag very rarely do I need anything from it but the day I dont bring it I need everything in the big SOB:laughing:. Actually that happened to me today. I got to a job and before you know it I am heading back to the shop to pick it up so I can work on Fire Extinguishers and Hood Suppression :laughing:


You mean you don't always have your bag at least in your service truck when you go on service calls? That would end badly for me, some of my calls are like a 2 hour trip one way from the shop.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> You mean you don't always have your bag at least in your service truck when you go on service calls? That would end badly for me, some of my calls are like a 2 hour trip one way from the shop.


I usually have my bag in my truck, but I keep it in my office/Storage/tool room; I am a full time student and a triple business major, who also holds a fire alarm license, a security alarm installers license, a fire suppression b license (studying for my K), and a PERS license (a life alert license is what it is.) Im also going for my NICET level 3 for my APS license. Anyway back to the point sorry for the rambling. I left school today arrived at the shop and had to do 9 service calls in 5 hours so when I got there I looked over the tickets saw that they were easy and just grabbed the basics (tool pouch, meter and butt-set.) and I was on my way. I finished the first 6 in two hours (battery change outs) the next two in an hour (red tagged both panels due to water damage to devices from a roof leak.) The last one I get out there and sure enough I need to inspect 7 extingueshers and hunt down a ground fault. So back to the shop got my bag, went back to the job and had everything done by 5:30. Oh I found the ground fault pretty quick to. It was a wire that was wrapped around some red iron


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bduerler said:


> I usually have my bag in my truck, but I keep it in my office/Storage/tool room; I am a full time student and a triple business major, who also holds a fire alarm license, a security alarm installers license, a fire suppression b license (studying for my K), and a PERS license (a life alert license is what it is.) Im also going for my NICET level 3 for my APS license. Anyway back to the point sorry for the rambling. I left school today arrived at the shop and had to do 9 service calls in 5 hours so when I got there I looked over the tickets saw that they were easy and just grabbed the basics (tool pouch, meter and butt-set.) and I was on my way. I finished the first 6 in two hours (battery change outs) the next two in an hour (red tagged both panels due to water damage to devices from a roof leak.) The last one I get out there and sure enough I need to inspect 7 extingueshers and hunt down a ground fault. So back to the shop got my bag, went back to the job and had everything done by 5:30. Oh I found the ground fault pretty quick to. It was a wire that was wrapped around some red iron


Yeah if I worked low voltage it might work for me too. But for me what's in my bag are my basics. I have to do everything from low voltage and PLCs to switchgear and motors and pump work.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah if I worked low voltage it might work for me too. But for me what's in my bag are my basics. I have to do everything from low voltage and PLCs to switchgear and motors and pump work.


Yea I will stick to low voltage work and be plenty happy:laughing:. But i do admire you electricians because you guys do so much but get almost no credit. Well at least thats what it is like down here


----------



## Forrester28 (Sep 3, 2010)

As far as the Picquic, does anyone have any issue with the Super 8 model with the nut drivers? That one seems better for me, but I would like to know if having the nut drivers changes it and possibly makes it not as good as the original Super 6?


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

Picquic is made in Canada so, while not a USA made tool, it's guaranteed to be of high quality (which I can personally confirm).

The Mariner Picquic is not stainless steel - it has a bronze shank and nickle plated bits.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Forrester28 said:


> As far as the Picquic, does anyone have any issue with the Super 8 model with the nut drivers? That one seems better for me, but I would like to know if having the nut drivers changes it and possibly makes it not as good as the original Super 6?


 I love my picquic drivers, and I'd never heard of a Super 8 before, but I'm buying one right away. Is it as good? I intend to find out!

Mike


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

I just noticed on the Picquic website that there is a Canadian, US, and Euro version of the Super 8.

The Canadian has 1,2,3 robbie 1,2 phillips and two slotted

The US has 1,2,3 phillips, 2 robbie 2 slotted and one torx (t15)

The other is phillips, pozidrive and slotted

Along with this, you still get 1/4" and 5/16" nut drivers.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I like my 11n1. I don't use it for "real" work, but if I need to go look at something I'll grab it and a flashlight and I can get into just about anything without having to pack my whole bag around.

It's awesome for rooftop work as well.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Forrester28 said:


> As far as the Picquic, does anyone have any issue with the Super 8 model with the nut drivers? That one seems better for me, but I would like to know if having the nut drivers changes it and possibly makes it not as good as the original Super 6?


the only issue I have with it is that when i carry it in my pocket driver end out the end comes off when I'm pulling it out. Other than that I have 1 in all my vehicles, my trailer, my kitchen and my service truck. Where else can you get 8 tools for 12 bucks


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

*Ideal Ratch - a - nut*

My favorite mutipurpose screw driver is the Ideal ratch-a-nut. #1&2 Phillips 1/4 & 3/16 Flat 1/4,5/16 &7/16 Nut Driver and the ratcheting wire nut driver in the back of the handle that fits most brands and sizes of wire nuts.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> Where else can you get 8 tools for 12 bucks


Harbor Freight Tools.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have several but the one I like the most is a Craftsman 4 in 1 that I have had for 20 years. 
I do know it's limitations and I only use it for control and trim out work.
At work I have one of the new Klein folding 10 in 1. a nice tool but very expensive . I like it because it folds and you don't have to worrier about ripping the seat out of the truck with a screwdriver


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I hate them all, I want a specific tool for a specific job, multi-tools are passable at best.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Harbor Freight Tools.


He should have said " Where else can you get 8 quality tools for 12 bucks"
But its more like $17


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

kawimudslinger said:


> He should have said " Where else can you get 8 quality tools for 12 bucks"
> But its more like $17


they come on sale at HD all the time that's y I have so many


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Snap-On makes the best multi function screwdriver.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Snap-On makes the best multi function screwdriver.


yea they make a goodone. You know they do make a five in one and a ten in one.


----------



## bdivell (Jun 22, 2010)

Felo.....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

use the ideal one.. but I still carry a beater screw driver.....for the nasty all around work....


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

captkirk said:


> use the ideal one.. but I still carry a beater screw driver.....for the nasty all around work....


I knew someone would agree with me sooner or later


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

bdivell said:


> Felo.....


I was going to say this but then I thought that it's not really a multi-driver in the sense that the OP is looking for. It needs to be a single unit that you pick up and take with you; no extra parts.


----------



## bdivell (Jun 22, 2010)

Johnny Two Tone said:


> I was going to say this but then I thought that it's not really a multi-driver in the sense that the OP is looking for. It needs to be a single unit that you pick up and take with you; no extra parts.


 
http://chadstoolbox.com/felo527678-in-1screwdriverbitholdersqsetwratchet-slottedphillipssquare.aspx

this is the one I use


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

bdivell said:


> http://chadstoolbox.com/felo527678-in-1screwdriverbitholdersqsetwratchet-slottedphillipssquare.aspx
> 
> this is the one I use


Oh, nice. I thought you were talking about the Felo "Smart"


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of 10 in 1 or 11 in 1 screw drivers, but Lenox has been the best that I have used so far.


----------

